# Raw food and cooked chicken treats?



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Can you give cooked chicken as a treat to a raw food fed pup? Thank you


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, that's not a problem at all. The thinking is that dry, processed food (grains) don't go well together as they are digested at different rates and can cause an upset tummy.

Be careful though: Miss Lilly used to get little bits of boiled chicken breast as a treat and when she was unwell after her season and wouldn't eat, I sprinkled a little over her (RAW) food. It didn't take her long to work out that she could hold out for the good stuff and for a little while it felt like she was holding me hostage. She wouldn't eat her food unless there was some chicken sprinkled on and was able to hold out for two days before I caved in.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Miss Lilly!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ever since I have mixed up their proteins (different parts = different animals) and more recently rotate their proteins every meal, I have no problem with feeding. For example, they may have beef for breakfast (it has all the organs mixed in), a chicken wing for a late snack, and rabbit for dinner. They always have beef in the morning and a different protein at night with varied RMB for snacks (or some days no snack). Lexi was always a good eater but Beemer has always been picky. I found a place that course grinds the meats including the organs and he now asks for it. It was matter of finding the quality of food and texture for him along with changes to his bowl. 

Have them sit and wait before you put down their bowl so even eating feels like a reward, not just the special treats. Now for training I use freeze dried treats (not as messy) and small sized so it's not too much. Its been a journey finding what works for them and what works for me. But worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes you can give cooked chicken as a treat - but as others have said - tiny bits.
Dot will always eat anything from shoes and ipod cases to her raw food. The best treat I find is salmon skins - I use super sharp kitchen scissors to cut a skin up into tiny half a finger nail pieces - super stinky and she loves it. I also cut up dried whitebait. When I come home after training sessions I stink of fish  dried venison tubes can also be fragmented into tiny pieces. They also stink. I tend to put some grain free kibble in my treat pouch too - all the stinky things make the kibble wonderful too.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Lexi & Beemer and Stinky, err Marzi  x


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't "get it"…… RAW food. As in not cooked? For a puppy no less. Somehow, I can't imagine it. Do you buy it fresh everyday? Does it come frozen? Don't you worry about mad cow disease? Why are you giving raw proteins? Why not cook it?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Raw food is meant to be far better for pups and dogs. It arrives frozen, with all the necessary ingredients, but you can use bought mince, for example and add veg. Have a look at Natural Instinct for details.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Dogs (including puppies) have a much shorter digestive tract than us humans, meaning that nothing stays in there as long as it does with us. They also (particularly if fed RAW) have a much more acidic gut than us and if healthy, a proliferation of friendly bacteria just waiting to pounce on any nasty intruders.

RAW is really what dogs are designed to eat and until the pet food industry got hold of the idea that they could make a lot of money by selling heavily processed and often low grade ingredients (aka 'meat derivatives for example) as well as fillers such as wheat, soy, corn and potato etc. most dogs were probably fed a combination of RAW and table scraps.

It is unfortunately not correct however that you can simply buy mince and add veg as this would not cover all of a dogs dietary / nutritional requirements. RAW food needs to include bone and offal in order to be complete, as well as a small quantity of veg / fruits. Minced meat alone is fine if you're stuck for a day or two but not on an ongoing basis.

Prepared RAW foods contain meat, bone and offal in a specific ratio that is all ground down so that it looks like mince but it is not the same. 

Miss Lilly has been fed RAW from quite an early age. She came to me on kibble which included grains and was a rather itchy dog with gunky ears and copious amounts of 'eye bogey'. She was switched to a grain free kibble by me as soon as it was possible to do so but just didn't seem to do terribly well and didn't really enjoy her food very much. She also had frequent digestive upsets. However, her ears cleaned up to such an extent that I have never had to clean them for her and she no longer had eye bogeys. She was also a lot less itchy so that it was clear that she just didn't tolerate grains.

It wasn't until she was started on RAW that she really began to thrive and enjoy her food. Clean ears, eyes and minimal itching. No farting and no more digestive upsets. Her coat is healthy and she has huge amounts of energy.

Its definitely worth researching more in my opinion!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I should have added that they need bone and offal too. The frozen raw food seems to have everything included and Barney was fed on this by his breeder so I am continuing it; its all new to me but so much better than the rubbish I have given previous dogs.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Just wondering: are you from the uk, canada or usa? I wonder if it's more common in certain countries and certain communities.

I've researched lots of companies who provide dog food and, yes, there's a huge difference. What I can buy on the shelves doesn't seem nearly as healthy as what I can order through the internet. Are there some links to info on this topic you could suggest?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Sassy, I'm in the UK as I think are many on here. It may be more common here than elsewhere, I'm not sure (where are you?). Here is a useful link on raw food
http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/feeding.html

Most of the pet shops here sell frozen raw food, Natural Instinct, Natures Menu etc.

I'm sure other more experienced cockapoo folks here can offer more links/advice


----------

